# Continental clip for Sopa



## indi-sun (Dec 5, 2009)

Sopa is a year and a month old. When she was smaller her hair was very thin and soft, and now it is a bit thicker. The only part that mats is the hair on her ears, but I brush them every day, or every two days to maintain them.

She was in a puppy clip, and for the summer she was in a bikini clip. Right now she looks like a lamb because it is longer than it ever has been.

I want to know what my options are as far as getting her into a new clip. I really like the continental clip, but I have read that it is a lot of work to maintain. The only issue I could possible see is that during the summer we go to the beach a lot, but she usually goes to the groomers the next day (or I will give her a bath). She is clean all of the time, and I brush her hair almost daily.

I am not sure what is needed to get her in that clip, or what exactly I would need to do for it to look good.

I have noticed over time her hair changing, but I am not sure if she has adult hair now? How do I know when it has changed from puppy hair?

I have a groomer that I have known for many years now, and he would be doing the grooming (clipping and all of that). I only would give her baths in between grooming appointments when needed. She usually goes every three to four weeks to get groomed.

I really think it would be fun to have her in a continental clip even if it is for a few months, it is something I would like to try to keep up with. 

I do not know if I should let her hair grow a lot before they clip her in that style for the first time, or if they should start it soon?

Advice, information, and opinions are greatly appreciated!

I have attached a picture of how she looked on November 2nd (her B-day). Her hair is about twice as long now. The groomer has only shaved her face, feet, tail since about October. I will try to get a new pic tomorrow.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have any real info to answer your questions, unfortunately, but I am curious about the answers to this thread.  
I love the continental clip, it would look really pretty on Sopa. I plan to put Desmond in it at some point, but not soon. I want to keep him looking like a puppy for a little while longer. 

As far as maintenance, I always thought the continental would be slightly easier to take care of than an all-over long lamb? I mean unless it's a show coat with ALL that hair, then it's a ton of work. I would think a shorter modified continental like yours would be seems like any long haircut, just with less areas to brush.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've posted a picture of my daughter's spoo in her modified continental on other threads, but I can do it again here... Katy has had Meau in this clip from the day she took her out of the puppy clip. Because Meau is not a show dog and we don't need to keep the coat in show quality, this cut isn't much harder to maintain than any other clip that has a little length to it... We do need to make sure her topknot and bracelets are combed frequently so they don't get matted - actually, she gets combed all over every couple of days, but we pay closest attention to her longer areas... We've found out that the groomer Katy has been taking Meau to will be charging around $100 - $130 to maintain this cut, but Katy really likes it so she's going to make it work... As I've mentioned before, if I ever choose this clip for Lucy, the bracelets & topknot will be quite a bit shorter and easier to maintain - I've always thought Katy liked them this long, but she did admit to me the other day that she wished the groomer would've taken them down a bit more... Here's Meau in a modified continental...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Want to know the best thing about doing haircuts on dogs? HAIR GROWS BACK!  You have years to decide and choose different fun haircuts for her, I adore a modified cont. cut, and I'll probably keep my poodle in it for a period of time. I'm a groomer myself and an artist myself, so getting a poodle is going to be like getting a living mold of clay I get to sculpt.

You can keep a cont. clip pretty short, and even modify it for her collar so it doesn't mat there when she wears it. There was a dog that was introduced a couple months ago with a gorgeous modified cont. clip, let me see if I can find it. It's short and sytlist and I ADORE it.

I had to do a bit of digging, but this is what I'm talking about:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

definitely you can start the trim now if that's what you want! A continental is only hard to keep if it's a show spoo and they have like a foot of hair length on their neck! lol. In those cases, their hair is treated like gold, and it's difficult to maintain over time.

A short pet continental won't be any harder to keep than your current length cos the groomer won't be attaching any hair onto it! lol. Go for it, you can do it now at any length and just grow it in a bit if that's what you want to do, or grow it OUT if you dont' want it anymore. lol!


----------



## indi-sun (Dec 5, 2009)

I think that it is a good idea to do a modified version on Sopa. I love the pix that you guys have posted for ideas.

I will try to look at more pictures of modified cont. clips to have more of an idea, and be able to explain it better to her groomer. 

I do have one question! I was wondering if I do get her clipped now into the new clip if her behind will get cold? Or, will she do fine on snow? We live in SoCal and it is never really cold, but I do plan on spending the holidays in a cabin where it does snow. I just want to know if she would do OK, or if I should wait until after that?? 

Thanks in advance to all the good advice


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If she's an inside dog, I think she will be absolutely fine. It's below freezing here, and my dog that has hair so thin you can her skin and she does just fine in the cold! (Inside dog)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We live in North Dakota and it was -15 (actual temperature - with the windchill it was more like -35 below zero) this morning. Meau's clip is starting to grow out a bit (and it was never quite as close a shave as the 2nd picture is) I'll ask Katy what blade they used for what so you can have an idea... So, anyway, at -35 windchill this morning, Meau was absolutely fine going outside, doing her "thing" and she was back inside within about 5 minutes... When our temperatures are more "normal", like about 20 to 30 degrees above zero, it's hard to get her to come back inside. The cold does not seem to bother her at all and she even sits that shaved butt in the snow to watch the rest of the pack in the yard!! 

I'll let you know what Katy tells me about blade lengths...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking at Meau, I'm going to guess they use a #10 for her face and neck and a #7 on the shaved areas on her body, with the feet being #15, #30, #40


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's Katy's response to the email I sent to her asking about Meau's cut...

"Instructions as I gave the groomer (inform whoever you're talking to that I also said feel free to modify blades as you see fit, but she stayed pretty true to the instructions.)
# 10 blade on butt and legs.
#15 or #30 on face, and feet.
And for the jacket, I would go with the seasons, longer in the winter shorter in the summer, but i stick between the 3/4 in cc and the 1 1/2 cc."

But there are a multitude of variations you could go with and as others have said, it can be a work in progress with edits, changes, modifications, etc. over time - that's the beauty of poodles - Play with it!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I personally don't care for the Continental and I can hardly wait to shave down my show dogs. I think my girls look much better in a shaped Town and Country. I think it is the rare companion Poodle who looks good in a Continental. Remember that it takes a ton of hair spray to get that show look. Your girl will most likely be in something closer to an HCC. This is a close cut Continental with a scissored cap.

I think the HCC makes most dogs look short in the neck and long in the body. Remember too that when you shave down those hind quarters you are going to see everything. If your bitch has a low tail set or if she lacks shelf or if she is straight in the stifle, you are going to see it all! 

As far as maintenance goes, longer hair = more thorough brushing. You just have to make sure that you are honestly getting down to the base of the skin or you will get matting.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I think the HCC makes most dogs look short in the neck and long in the body. Remember too that when you shave down those hind quarters you are going to see everything. If your bitch has a low tail set or if she lacks shelf or if she is straight in the stifle, you are going to see it all!


And this only matters if you really care or know about that stuff... I can honestly say that *I* have a low tail set and I'm probably straight in the stifle and I have a big a$$ and cankles, but my family doesn't love me one iota less because of my physical imperfections... Now, if I were a SHOW bitch, that would make a difference, but since I'm just a pet wife and mother, I really don't need to be or look perfect... 

A great many regular people who are not "show savvy" see Chalumeau in her modified continental and they stop us in the street to tell us how beautiful they think she is... it's because they (and we) don't look at her with a critical, judging eye - we see a well cared for poodle who has haircut that a lot of people equate with poodles and they are happy to tell us that they think she looks good... but they're not looking at her faults (if they even remotely know what those are!)

It is just my opinion, that if you would like to try a certain clip on your dog, go for it! If YOU like it then don't worry about what other people say or think or judge - Unless you're going to show your dog - then you'd need to start worrying about tail sets and stifles and such... otherwise have fun and do what you want to do... good luck!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> It is just my opinion, that if you would like to try a certain clip on your dog, go for it! If YOU like it then don't worry about what other people say or think or judge - Unless you're going to show your dog - then you'd need to start worrying about tail sets and stifles and such... otherwise have fun and do what you want to do... good luck!


You should change that to breed. Showing is about evaluating breeding stock, it's not just a beauty pagent. Even if you don't show, you still need to pay attention to conformation. I realize Meau won't be bred and I think she looks darling in her clip. I also love the Continental and have every intention of trying it out on my future Poodle. I think you both raise interesting points. If it's just a pet, you can clip it anyway you want. Your opinion is all that matters and hair grows back. (Heck, I clipped baily like a Chinese Crested when I first go him. Mostly b/c his hair was in such bad shape.) But Cbrand is right, there will be no hair to hide anything, and any owner should prepare themselves for that. It doesn't hurt anything to take a critical look before commiting to the clip.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks HC!! I guess where the term *show* came into my brain was specifically about the haircut and how it shows off or camouflages certain conformation discrepancies... YES, I agree... if you are going to *show *or *breed* you do need to worry about conformation...

However, the point I was trying to make is that if you have a pet poodle and would like to try a specific _haircut_, I wouldn't worry about how the clip may look to a dog show enthusiast... if YOU like it, and your dog is well groomed, I don't think you should discount the clip just in case a show-savvy person may tell you your dog has straight stifles.... :scared:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I admit to being totally VAIN about my dogs. Even though they are retired pets, I want them to look their best no matter if we are walking through the Farmer's Market or showing in Obedience.

For this reason, I like to keep my girls in trims that compliment their individual figures. I find that most Poodles don't look their best in a Continental.

To each their own.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> And this only matters if you really care or know about that stuff... *I can honestly say that *I* have a low tail set and I'm probably straight in the stifle and I have a big a$$ and cankles, but my family doesn't love me one iota less because of my physical imperfections... Now, if I were a SHOW bitch, that would make a difference, but since I'm just a pet wife and mother, I really don't need to be or look perfect... *
> 
> A great many regular people who are not "show savvy" see Chalumeau in her modified continental and they stop us in the street to tell us how beautiful they think she is... it's because they (and we) don't look at her with a critical, judging eye - we see a well cared for poodle who has haircut that a lot of people equate with poodles and they are happy to tell us that they think she looks good... but they're not looking at her faults (if they even remotely know what those are!)
> 
> It is just my opinion, that if you would like to try a certain clip on your dog, go for it! If YOU like it then don't worry about what other people say or think or judge - Unless you're going to show your dog - then you'd need to start worrying about tail sets and stifles and such... otherwise have fun and do what you want to do... good luck!


I found this to be so funny! I mean Harry has a lower tail set but I personally don't give a rat's behind. I'm doing it because I want to explore different patterns and go through the list in case one day someone says to me, can you do this or that on my poodle? I can say well I can try because I set Harry into a pattern like that.

I happen to be overly crictical of my dog's imperfections but it's probably just displaced emotion about myself because honestly everyone that sees Harry says he's gorgeous and I think he is too.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Modified Conti's are fun and they only get a cold butt for a day but it's gotta be really cold, below freezing. They get used to it very fast. I like it because there is less hair to wash and brush out. Matting is reduced to mainly under the front legs and chest area or behind the ears where they scratch.
Here is my girl Lucy...









Here are Little kids, Buoy and Roxy...









This is my Show girl, Bindi, whom is just over a year...









My Blacks are in lambs or bikini cuts.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> And this only matters if you really care or know about that stuff... I can honestly say that *I* have a low tail set and I'm probably straight in the stifle and I have a big a$$ and cankles, but my family doesn't love me one iota less because of my physical imperfections... Now, if I were a SHOW bitch, that would make a difference, but since I'm just a pet wife and mother, I really don't need to be or look perfect...



_ound: I thought I was going to pee my pants!! Thank goodness I am not being shown!! :scared:

I am not going to be popular for this but I agree. Our dogs are in show coat because we want them to show and to breed. I love the continental myself but admit it is an extreme amount of work to grow and maintain. You have to be totally committed to taking care of those coats.

However, I have not made up my mind as to what cut I would like for my spoos when they are done showing. They are impressive in the continental and people just melt when they see a well cared for and groomed spoo in continental. But I think that they would have the same reaction to a spoo that is well cared for and in a good cut of any kind as long as it says poodle. And, I don't mind the amount of work I have to put into them right now. That may change later. But, after a year of it, I am still enjoying it.

It'll be interesting to see what I will do when that day comes for me._


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's why you go for a modified conti and cut down all that mane hair and topknot to a reasonable amount of hair. Great thing about poodles is the hair can literally be sculpted to do whatever you want it to do.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm thinking that is probably what I am going to do....I know the people at the nursing home just love to see them like that._


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh you know it! They want to be able to see those dogs in the "show clips" up close and personal. It's like bringing in a celebrity to them. That's such a great idea!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Personally, I LOVE the continental! Even a modified one if done complimentary to the dog. I can say, when Spoospirit and I take our guys out (which we do a lot....lol), we always have people stopping to see our dogs, wanting to pet them and talk about them, and, they always are most interested in the ones in the continental. Those are the ones they gravitate to. I don't know if I will keep mine in contis after showing or not, but I would like to. 

I think Grace looks Great in the continental! But, then, I'm prejudiced....lol. 







[/IMG]


----------



## indi-sun (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, some people have very serious opinions on this one clip. 
I am not at all worried about anything looking "bad," and I just want to have fun with clipping Sopa. I believe she will look really cute, and if not, I can just modify it with time. 
Thanks to everyone who posted on the thread


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It's almost like it's the "in" club huh and you can't belong if you don't measure up to certain standards. A little serious for my tastes.:lol:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

indi-sun said:


> Wow, some people have very serious opinions on this one clip.
> I am not at all worried about anything looking "bad," and I just want to have fun with clipping Sopa. I believe she will look really cute, and if not, I can just modify it with time.
> Thanks to everyone who posted on the thread


Exactly! You find what you like and go with it. Some people love to change the clip every so often after their dogs hair grows out a bit... that's not bad either! As long as you love your dog, your dog loves you and you both enjoy each others company, that's all that matters.  

Enjoy finding what you like Sopa in. I know what my guys like to be in... :couch2: :rofl:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Mine prefer the :car: going places, seeing people, and giving lots of _


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Mine prefer the :car: going places, seeing people, and giving lots of _


Do yours try to jump in any car even if it's not theirs?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Do yours try to jump in any car even if it's not theirs?


Now, that sounds scary!!! No, we haven't had that happen! Phew, that would be scary if they did try it. They know my car (we use my subaru to take them all out as there is more room) and jump in as soon as they are told they can. They absolutely love to ride... never had them try to jump into anyone's car that had their door open.... and hope never try to!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Do yours try to jump in any car even if it's not theirs?


LOL, I made it all the way to Sonic one time before I realized the neighbors Chihuahua was sitting next to Bailey. Chico has always like me (the feeling is mutual), he'll also run in my house if the door is open. Unfortunately his owners don't watch him very well.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Do yours try to jump in any car even if it's not theirs?


_YES! And it is scary! Billy has tried to get in other people's cars at our home. As long as it is going somewhere, he thinks he is going somewhere too! LOL _


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> LOL, I made it all the way to Sonic one time before I realized the neighbors Chihuahua was sitting next to Bailey. Chico has always like me (the feeling is mutual), he'll also run in my house if the door is open. Unfortunately his owners don't watch him very well.


:rofl: _ That must have been really funny!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Do yours try to jump in any car even if it's not theirs?


_I like your new avatar!_


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks I keep typing in grooming stuff and finding these cute pics of poodles so I figure I'll use them here!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> Personally, I LOVE the continental! Even a modified one if done complimentary to the dog. I can say, when Spoospirit and I take our guys out (which we do a lot....lol), we always have people stopping to see our dogs, wanting to pet them and talk about them, and, they always are most interested in the ones in the continental. Those are the ones they gravitate to. I don't know if I will keep mine in contis after showing or not, but I would like to.
> 
> I think Grace looks Great in the continental! But, then, I'm prejudiced....lol.
> 
> ...


Grace looks amazing in the Conti!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> Grace looks amazing in the Conti!!


BEAUTIFUL! What color is she?


----------



## indi-sun (Dec 5, 2009)

*New clip pix*

Hi,

I took these pix when I got Sopa back from being groomed. The groomer said that he is going to continue molding the clip to fit her better, and that he would also like it to be quite a bit longer. I personally like how she looks already


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She looks adorable!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow! That looks fantastic!
She suits it to a T, and just looks brilliant


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I can just see her prancing!  She's beautiful!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Just love all the pictures in this thread... 'course I'm partial to Grace... what a beautiful photograph with her in the snow!
From what I can tell, she is blue and very even pretty shade ... just lovely!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Sopa looks lovely in her conti. Grace is the look I'm going for in Harry Karen. She's gorgeous and she has that tail that sort of curves a bit on the end. I'm going to modify his with less hair than what she has but same shape.


----------



## indi-sun (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She looks beautiful! ^^


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Very Pretty!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

she's adorable!!! Good on you for going with it! hehe.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh she looks beautiful! She seems so happy in her new cut too. The cut suits her so well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks darling, and she seems pretty comfortable and pleased with herself in her new "do"


----------

